# Box Car Over Haul



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a bit of history on these Box Cars. The were scratch built in BC by someone who did a wonderful job. Over the years they suffered some damage and faded. I purchased them at Maritime Hobby here in Halifax NS for $25 each (good deal). 










I started off by sanding it down and patching up a few pieces with styrene and repainted them with the oxide red instead of the brown. Then decides that I wanted it to be carrying some sort of load so I took a few blocks of wood and painted them up and glued them together. By adding just a few in the door way it appears to be full.











Later I will add my own lettering to it and might add a new break wheel on the top.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you added some lettering to the loads. Are they decals?


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

No lettering on the loads just painted up a bit to look dirty.


----------

